# Problem code P050A



## kcamse (Mar 12, 2013)

I have 2012 cc 2.0t with engine code P050A. engine idles rough when cold. I changed coils, spark plugs, oil separator. There are no oil leaks. Does anyone have a fix for this ?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

kcamse said:


> I have 2012 cc 2.0t with engine code P050A. engine idles rough when cold. I changed coils, spark plugs, oil separator. There are no oil leaks. Does anyone have a fix for this ?


What is that code indicate is involved?


----------

